# DIY cages



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

I would like to make my own cage out of a cabinet but Im not sure what to finish the shelves with. What I mean is should I varnish or treat the wood? Im going to line them with fleece but Im wondering what would be safe? Id love to see some of your creations if possible, I need inspiration!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I haven't built one myself but if you look through all the posts here....all the pages too...you should find some ideas.

This is the best I can do to help you.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I have looked this up, and I have the links bookmarked, but it's at home, and I'm at work, if you can wait 3 hours I can get them to you.

Emy


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto.htm

Here is how one group built their cage. The used what I believe is called malamite. There must be other ways, though.

To be honest, I also considered building my own cage, but once I figured out how much time and effort it would take, not to mention materials, I actually just decided it'd be much much easier to go with a Ferret Nation, so that's what I did and I haven't regretted it one bit.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, my computer at home didn't work last night (well MY computer at home didn't work, I stole my sister's) but I hunted around again and found the site I was thinking about...here's the link. 

http://www.curiosityrats.com/infodiy.html

Emy


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

I would absolutly love a ferret nation! I have a jenny rat cage for my boys but my girls are in lots of smaller cages piped together. I live in England and I've not found anywhere I can get one. Ebay ship them but it costs $315 + for shipping alone! Thanks for the links and advice.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow it might be cheaper to fly to America and pick one up rather than ship it if that's the case.

Yeah, I can't think of a cheap way to get an FN to you. Good luck on building a cage!


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I'm also going to try and build my own cage... I've got a couple of different ideas in mind, not sure which one I'm going to use yet...
I'm going out tonight to look at materials and stuff for building it... Perhaps then I will have a better idea of what I'm going to do, lol.
I really just want to build onto a cage I have now though... I think that would be easiest


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I used varnish, 3 thick coats, and it worked wonderfully. I also put linoleum down on the levels too. 

If you are curious about what kind of varnish to use, go by your local hardware stare and talk to them. I'm sure they can help.


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

Cool, I shall! Thanks 4 all the hints and tips.


----------

